# No UID Number in Dubai Visa



## ashinamir (Jan 11, 2016)

I took visa for my wife and son yesterday. There is no UID number in Wife's visa. But my son's visa has a UID number. Can someone explain why there is no UID number?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Her UID number will have been generated and in the system, so they will match it up when she goes for her Emirates ID etc.

Varying reports on this in the past, some say you have to go to DRND, pay a small fee for them to issue it, others say not to bother and it's fine.

Call the DNRD or ask your PRO to look into it.


----------



## ashinamir (Jan 11, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Her UID number will have been generated and in the system, so they will match it up when she goes for her Emirates ID etc.
> 
> Varying reports on this in the past, some say you have to go to DRND, pay a small fee for them to issue it, others say not to bother and it's fine.
> 
> Call the DNRD or ask your PRO to look into it.


Hi, thanks for the answer.

She was here before and cancelled the visa. First Visa had UID number. But, the new one doesn't have. that's why i am a bit worried.


----------

